# THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 30, 2018)

*THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS*
LET US ALL NOT TO FORGET THE MEMORY OF LARRY BUSCH AND TO SAY THANKS
TO HARV, LISA AND ALL THE STAFF FOR ALL THESE GREAT MEETS AND HOSPITALITY
OVER ALL THESE YEARS THAT WE HAVE ENJOYED MEMORY LANE CLASSICS.
PLEASE JOIN US AND SIGN ON.........
THANKS
WES PINCHOT
RED DAVIS
*39zep
Beads
old hotrod
jimbo53
the tinker
rollfaster
bikemonkey
mazdaflyer
hoofhearted
Tom Hudak
1817cent
WetDogGraphix
markivpedalpusher
bikerbluz
fordmike65
Schwinn1776
juanitasmith13
HIGGINSFOREVER
SKIDKINGSVBC
Cyclingday
bricycle
ZE52414
REC
FICHT 150
Barto
Boris
bikesnbuses
SHO2010
Sccruiser
aasmitty757
Maskadeo
drglinski
Bwbiker*


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 30, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> *THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS*
> LET US ALL NOT TO FORGET THE MEMORY OF LARRY BUSCH AND TO SAY THANKS
> TO HARV, LISA AND ALL THE STAFF FOR ALL THESE GREAT MEETS AND HOSPITALITY
> OVER ALL THESE YEARS THAT WE HAVE ENJOYED MEMORY LANE CLASSICS.
> ...



SKIDKINGSVBC


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 30, 2018)

Cyclingday


----------



## bricycle (Apr 30, 2018)

The store's closing? or no more meets, or both?


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 30, 2018)

ZE52414


----------



## REC (Apr 30, 2018)

REC


----------



## FICHT 150 (Apr 30, 2018)

REC said:


> REC



I’ll miss them!
Ted


----------



## Barto (Apr 30, 2018)

Barto


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 30, 2018)

HIGGINS


WES PINCHOT said:


> *THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS*
> LET US ALL NOT TO FORGET THE MEMORY OF LARRY BUSCH AND TO SAY THANKS
> TO HARV, LISA AND ALL THE STAFF FOR ALL THESE GREAT MEETS AND HOSPITALITY
> OVER ALL THESE YEARS THAT WE HAVE ENJOYED MEMORY LANE CLASSICS.
> ...





WES PINCHOT said:


> *THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS*
> LET US ALL NOT TO FORGET THE MEMORY OF LARRY BUSCH AND TO SAY THANKS
> TO HARV, LISA AND ALL THE STAFF FOR ALL THESE GREAT MEETS AND HOSPITALITY
> OVER ALL THESE YEARS THAT WE HAVE ENJOYED MEMORY LANE CLASSICS.
> ...



HIGGINSFOREVER


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 30, 2018)

H


WES PINCHOT said:


> *THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS*
> LET US ALL NOT TO FORGET THE MEMORY OF LARRY BUSCH AND TO SAY THANKS
> TO HARV, LISA AND ALL THE STAFF FOR ALL THESE GREAT MEETS AND HOSPITALITY
> OVER ALL THESE YEARS THAT WE HAVE ENJOYED MEMORY LANE CLASSICS.
> ...



IGGINSFOREVER


----------



## Boris (Apr 30, 2018)

Boris


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 30, 2018)

bikesnbuses


----------



## SHO2010 (Apr 30, 2018)

SHO2010


----------



## sccruiser (Apr 30, 2018)

Sccruiser


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 30, 2018)

aasmitty757


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 30, 2018)

Maskadeo 

They have always been hospitable, heck even the police were super cool this year!


----------



## drglinski (Apr 30, 2018)

drglinski


WES PINCHOT said:


> *THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS*
> LET US ALL NOT TO FORGET THE MEMORY OF LARRY BUSCH AND TO SAY THANKS
> TO HARV, LISA AND ALL THE STAFF FOR ALL THESE GREAT MEETS AND HOSPITALITY
> OVER ALL THESE YEARS THAT WE HAVE ENJOYED MEMORY LANE CLASSICS.
> ...



drglinski


Thanks to everyone at MLC for all the years of memories!


----------



## BWbiker (Apr 30, 2018)

Bwbiker


----------



## Herman (Apr 30, 2018)

Herman


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Apr 30, 2018)

juanitasmith13 (philip)


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 30, 2018)

Plasticnerd. Thanks !!!!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 30, 2018)

Never been there, own repro parts I got there.

Saving Tempest


----------



## COB (May 1, 2018)

COB


----------



## PCHiggin (May 1, 2018)

bricycle said:


> The store's closing? or no more meets, or both?



Both


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2018)

Catfish


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 1, 2018)

Schwinnguyinohio


----------



## bricycle (May 1, 2018)

bricycle


----------



## KingSized HD (May 1, 2018)

Was only a customer of the store but it’ll be missed. Thanks for what you did!
KingSized HD


----------



## old hotrod (May 1, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> Was only a customer of the store but it’ll be missed. Thanks for what you did!
> KingSized HD



Never made it out there but it was always a pleasure anytime I purchased anything...always...you will all be missed....thanks


----------



## bikeman76 (May 1, 2018)

bikeman76


----------



## blasterracing (May 1, 2018)

blasterracing

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## halfatruck (May 1, 2018)

Another one who didn't get there, but ordered parts, sorry to see them go....
Halfatruck


----------



## Leoncito (May 1, 2018)

LEONCITO

THANKS FOR EVERYTHING!


----------



## 38Bike (May 1, 2018)

38Bike


----------



## johnboy (May 1, 2018)

johnboy


----------



## charnleybob (May 1, 2018)

Started going to Memory Lane in '88.
The Feasel Meet (Fremont, OH) started on Wednesday-Sat.
Everybody stopped at Memory Lane (Perrysburg, OH) on Saturday afternoon.
The next day was Ann Arbor, Sunday morning.
After Feasel stopped his meet, Memory Lane took over the whole week before Ann Arbor.
They eventually moved to Grand Rapids to the larger location.
It's always been a great time!


----------



## bobcycles (May 1, 2018)

bobcycles


----------



## Oldbikes (May 1, 2018)

OldBikes




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charnleybob (May 1, 2018)

Charnleybob


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 1, 2018)

Markivpedalpusher


----------



## schwinnja (May 1, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> *THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS*
> LET US ALL NOT TO FORGET THE MEMORY OF LARRY BUSCH AND TO SAY THANKS
> TO HARV, LISA AND ALL THE STAFF FOR ALL THESE GREAT MEETS AND HOSPITALITY
> OVER ALL THESE YEARS THAT WE HAVE ENJOYED MEMORY LANE CLASSICS.
> ...



schwinnja

Larry and Harv were super the time I visited about ten years ago
and Lisa was also helpful when I saw the gang at Portland shows.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 1, 2018)

*THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS*
LET US ALL NOT TO FORGET THE MEMORY OF LARRY BUSCH AND TO SAY THANKS
TO HARV, LISA AND ALL THE STAFF FOR ALL THESE GREAT MEETS AND HOSPITALITY
OVER ALL THESE YEARS THAT WE HAVE ENJOYED MEMORY LANE CLASSICS.
PLEASE JOIN US AND SIGN ON.........
THANKS
WES PINCHOT
RED DAVIS
*39zep
Beads
old hotrod
jimbo53
the tinker
rollfaster
bikemonkey
mazdaflyer
hoofhearted
Tom Hudak
1817cent
WetDogGraphix
bikerbluz
fordmike65
Schwinn1776
juanitasmith13
HIGGINSFOREVER
SKIDKINGSVBC
Cyclingday
bricycle
ZE52414
REC
FICHT 150 TED
Barto
Boris
bikesnbuses
SHO2010
Sccruiser
aasmitty757
Maskadeo
drglinski
Bwbiker*
Plasticnerd
COB
Saving Tempest
Catfish
Schwinnguyinohio
bricycle
KingSized HD
old hotrod
bikeman76
Tim Newmeyer
Halfatruck
LEONCITO
38Bike
johnboy
charnleybob
bobcycles
OldBikes
Markivpedalpusher
schwinnja
*jpromo*
*Jon Olson*
*New Mexico Brant*
Herman
Bwbiker
*rollfaster*
cds2323
Jimmy V
kreika
cyclonecoaster.com
*tripple3*
*dnc1*
*WetDogGraphix*
*bicycle larry*


----------



## cds2323 (May 1, 2018)

cds2323

Larry and Harv were very kind to this new collector when  I visited the store many years ago.  I was allowed to sit in a room and look through all their literature. Pre internet days, information was hard  to find, only a few books (Evolution 1&2 and the Schwinn and Elgin book). 
That first visit I spent the whole day there from morning til they locked the doors at night.


----------



## Jimmy V (May 1, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> *THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS*
> LET US ALL NOT TO FORGET THE MEMORY OF LARRY BUSCH AND TO SAY THANKS
> TO HARV, LISA AND ALL THE STAFF FOR ALL THESE GREAT MEETS AND HOSPITALITY
> OVER ALL THESE YEARS THAT WE HAVE ENJOYED MEMORY LANE CLASSICS.
> ...



Jimm


WES PINCHOT said:


> *THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS*
> LET US ALL NOT TO FORGET THE MEMORY OF LARRY BUSCH AND TO SAY THANKS
> TO HARV, LISA AND ALL THE STAFF FOR ALL THESE GREAT MEETS AND HOSPITALITY
> OVER ALL THESE YEARS THAT WE HAVE ENJOYED MEMORY LANE CLASSICS.
> ...



Jimmy V


----------



## Jimmy V (May 1, 2018)

I have gone for the last 3 years.  Ususally the Spring show, I have made 2 fall shows.  Lisa gave me a cup of coffee late Friday afternoon, had a nice conversation with her.  Hope the swap can keep going.  Thanks for being there, hopefull for something to come in the future.


----------



## kreika (May 1, 2018)

kreika 

Never made it but did buy some stuff from them back in the 90’s. Wish them well for the future!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 2, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com 

Had a great time when I went to the shows a few years back - it was a destination that I wish all could experience - thanks for the memories


----------



## bicycle larry (May 2, 2018)

bicycle larry


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 2, 2018)

*THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS*
LET US ALL NOT TO FORGET THE MEMORY OF LARRY BUSCH AND TO SAY THANKS
TO HARV, LISA AND ALL THE STAFF FOR ALL THESE GREAT MEETS AND HOSPITALITY
OVER ALL THESE YEARS THAT WE HAVE ENJOYED MEMORY LANE CLASSICS.
PLEASE JOIN US AND SIGN ON.........
THANKS
WES PINCHOT
RED DAVIS
*39zep
Beads
old hotrod
jimbo53
the tinker
rollfaster
bikemonkey
mazdaflyer
hoofhearted
Tom Hudak
1817cent
WetDogGraphix
bikerbluz
fordmike65
Schwinn1776
juanitasmith13
HIGGINSFOREVER
SKIDKINGSVBC
Cyclingday
bricycle
ZE52414
REC
FICHT 150 TED
Barto
Boris
bikesnbuses
SHO2010
Sccruiser
aasmitty757
Maskadeo
drglinski
Bwbiker*
Plasticnerd
COB
Saving Tempest
Catfish
Schwinnguyinohio
bricycle
KingSized HD
old hotrod
bikeman76
Tim Newmeyer
Halfatruck
LEONCITO
38Bike
johnboy
charnleybob
bobcycles
OldBikes
Markivpedalpusher
schwinnja
*jpromo
Jon Olson
New Mexico Brant*
Herman
Bwbiker
*rollfaster*
cds2323
Jimmy V
kreika
cyclonecoaster.com
*tripple3
dnc1
WetDogGraphix*
*bicycle larry*
*chevbel57*
Cruiser
Freqman1 Shawn


----------



## Cruiser (May 2, 2018)

Cruiser


----------



## Phattiremike (May 4, 2018)

phattiremike


----------



## T.J. Higgins (May 4, 2018)

Made the trek to Perrysburg in the late 80's, early 90's and a few times to the new location. Sold some good stuff to pay for college and met some great people along the way. will miss the shop but will always have the memories.
T.J. Holz


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 4, 2018)

*THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS*
LET US ALL NOT TO FORGET THE MEMORY OF LARRY BUSCH AND TO SAY THANKS
TO HARV, LISA AND ALL THE STAFF FOR ALL THESE GREAT MEETS AND HOSPITALITY
OVER ALL THESE YEARS THAT WE HAVE ENJOYED MEMORY LANE CLASSICS.
PLEASE JOIN US AND SIGN ON.........
THANKS
WES PINCHOT
RED DAVIS
*39zep
Beads
old hotrod
jimbo53
the tinker
rollfaster
bikemonkey
mazdaflyer
hoofhearted
Tom Hudak
1817cent
WetDogGraphix
bikerbluz
fordmike65
Schwinn1776
juanitasmith13
HIGGINSFOREVER
SKIDKINGSVBC
Cyclingday
bricycle
ZE52414
REC
FICHT 150 TED
Barto
Boris
bikesnbuses
SHO2010
Sccruiser
aasmitty757
Maskadeo
drglinski
Bwbiker*
Plasticnerd
COB
Saving Tempest
Catfish
Schwinnguyinohio
bricycle
KingSized HD
old hotrod
bikeman76
Tim Newmeyer
Halfatruck
LEONCITO
38Bike
johnboy
charnleybob
bobcycles
OldBikes
Markivpedalpusher
schwinnja
*jpromo
Jon Olson
New Mexico Brant*
Herman
Bwbiker
*rollfaster*
cds2323
Jimmy V
kreika
cyclonecoaster.com
*tripple3
dnc1
WetDogGraphix
bicycle larry
chevbel57*
Cruiser
Freqman1 Shawn
*cyclingday*
*Phattiremike*
T.J. Higgins
sccruiser


----------



## sccruiser (May 4, 2018)

Just found receipt from first bike project 25 years ago!   Still have the decals on my bike and they are perfect.  Thanks for the lasting memories you helped us all create.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 5, 2018)

THANKS FOR SHARING!
YESTERDAYS PRICES!


----------



## miskeeta (May 5, 2018)

miskeeta


WES PINCHOT said:


> *THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS*
> LET US ALL NOT TO FORGET THE MEMORY OF LARRY BUSCH AND TO SAY THANKS
> TO HARV, LISA AND ALL THE STAFF FOR ALL THESE GREAT MEETS AND HOSPITALITY
> OVER ALL THESE YEARS THAT WE HAVE ENJOYED MEMORY LANE CLASSICS.
> ...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 5, 2018)

*THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS*
LET US ALL NOT TO FORGET THE MEMORY OF LARRY BUSCH AND TO SAY THANKS
TO HARV, LISA AND ALL THE STAFF FOR ALL THESE GREAT MEETS AND HOSPITALITY
OVER ALL THESE YEARS THAT WE HAVE ENJOYED MEMORY LANE CLASSICS.
PLEASE JOIN US AND SIGN ON.........
THANKS
WES PINCHOT
RED DAVIS
*39zep
Beads
old hotrod
jimbo53
the tinker
rollfaster
bikemonkey
mazdaflyer
hoofhearted
Tom Hudak
1817cent
WetDogGraphix
bikerbluz
fordmike65
Schwinn1776
juanitasmith13
HIGGINSFOREVER
SKIDKINGSVBC
Cyclingday
bricycle
ZE52414
REC
FICHT 150 TED
Barto
Boris
bikesnbuses
SHO2010
Sccruiser
aasmitty757
Maskadeo
drglinski
Bwbiker*
Plasticnerd
COB
Saving Tempest
Catfish
Schwinnguyinohio
bricycle
KingSized HD
old hotrod
bikeman76
Tim Newmeyer
Halfatruck
LEONCITO
38Bike
johnboy
charnleybob
bobcycles
OldBikes
Markivpedalpusher
schwinnja
*jpromo
Jon Olson
New Mexico Brant*
Herman
Bwbiker
*rollfaster*
cds2323
Jimmy V
kreika
cyclonecoaster.com
*tripple3
dnc1
WetDogGraphix
bicycle larry
chevbel57*
Cruiser
Freqman1 Shawn
*cyclingday
Phattiremike*
T.J. Higgins
sccruiser
miskeeta,
*Hobo Bill*


----------



## Hobo Bill (May 6, 2018)

Hobo Bill


----------



## prewarmachine (May 7, 2018)

Memory Lane helped me out on my first Whizzer build 15 years ago and again just recently when I got back into the hobby. Just wanted to say my thanks for helping make my builds possible.

Prewarmachine


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 8, 2018)

*THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS*
LET US ALL NOT TO FORGET THE MEMORY OF LARRY BUSCH AND TO SAY THANKS
TO HARV, LISA AND ALL THE STAFF FOR ALL THESE GREAT MEETS AND HOSPITALITY
OVER ALL THESE YEARS THAT WE HAVE ENJOYED MEMORY LANE CLASSICS.
PLEASE JOIN US AND SIGN ON.........
THANKS
WES PINCHOT
RED DAVIS
*39zep
Beads
old hotrod
jimbo53
the tinker
rollfaster
bikemonkey
mazdaflyer
hoofhearted
Tom Hudak
1817cent
WetDogGraphix
bikerbluz
fordmike65
Schwinn1776
juanitasmith13
HIGGINSFOREVER
SKIDKINGSVBC
Cyclingday
bricycle
ZE52414
REC
FICHT 150 TED
Barto
Boris
bikesnbuses
SHO2010
Sccruiser
aasmitty757
Maskadeo
drglinski
Bwbiker*
Plasticnerd
COB
Saving Tempest
Catfish
Schwinnguyinohio
bricycle
KingSized HD
old hotrod
bikeman76
Tim Newmeyer
Halfatruck
LEONCITO
38Bike
johnboy
charnleybob
bobcycles
OldBikes
Markivpedalpusher
schwinnja
*jpromo
Jon Olson
New Mexico Brant*
Herman
Bwbiker
*rollfaster*
cds2323
Jimmy V
kreika
cyclonecoaster.com
*tripple3
dnc1
WetDogGraphix
bicycle larry
chevbel57*
Cruiser
Freqman1 Shawn
*cyclingday
Phattiremike*
T.J. Higgins
sccruiser
miskeeta,
*Hobo Bill*
Prewarmachine


----------



## badbob (May 9, 2018)

badbob


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 9, 2018)

*THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS*
LET US ALL NOT TO FORGET THE MEMORY OF LARRY BUSCH AND TO SAY THANKS
TO HARV, LISA AND ALL THE STAFF FOR ALL THESE GREAT MEETS AND HOSPITALITY
OVER ALL THESE YEARS THAT WE HAVE ENJOYED MEMORY LANE CLASSICS.
PLEASE JOIN US AND SIGN ON.........
THANKS
WES PINCHOT
RED DAVIS
*39zep
Beads
old hotrod
jimbo53
the tinker
rollfaster
bikemonkey
mazdaflyer
hoofhearted
Tom Hudak
1817cent
WetDogGraphix
bikerbluz
fordmike65
Schwinn1776
juanitasmith13
HIGGINSFOREVER
SKIDKINGSVBC
Cyclingday
bricycle
ZE52414
REC
FICHT 150 TED
Barto
Boris
bikesnbuses
SHO2010
Sccruiser
aasmitty757
Maskadeo
drglinski
Bwbiker*
Plasticnerd
COB
Saving Tempest
Catfish
Schwinnguyinohio
bricycle
KingSized HD
old hotrod
bikeman76
Tim Newmeyer
Halfatruck
LEONCITO
38Bike
johnboy
charnleybob
bobcycles
OldBikes
Markivpedalpusher
schwinnja
*jpromo
Jon Olson
New Mexico Brant*
Herman
Bwbiker
*rollfaster*
cds2323
Jimmy V
kreika
cyclonecoaster.com
*tripple3
dnc1
WetDogGraphix
bicycle larry
chevbel57*
Cruiser
Freqman1 Shawn
*cyclingday
Phattiremike*
T.J. Higgins
sccruiser
miskeeta,
*Hobo Bill*
Prewarmachine
badbob


----------



## whizzerbug (May 13, 2018)

whizzerbug


----------



## Nashman (Jun 3, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> *THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS*
> LET US ALL NOT TO FORGET THE MEMORY OF LARRY BUSCH AND TO SAY THANKS
> TO HARV, LISA AND ALL THE STAFF FOR ALL THESE GREAT MEETS AND HOSPITALITY
> OVER ALL THESE YEARS THAT WE HAVE ENJOYED MEMORY LANE CLASSICS.
> ...



Nashman


----------



## Nashman (Jun 3, 2018)

sccruiser said:


> Just found receipt from first bike project 25 years ago!   Still have the decals on my bike and they are perfect.  Thanks for the lasting memories you helped us all create.View attachment 800938



I recognize Larry's penmanship. I had many of the same receipts from the same era.


----------



## stoney (Jun 3, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> *THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS*
> LET US ALL NOT TO FORGET THE MEMORY OF LARRY BUSCH AND TO SAY THANKS
> TO HARV, LISA AND ALL THE STAFF FOR ALL THESE GREAT MEETS AND HOSPITALITY
> OVER ALL THESE YEARS THAT WE HAVE ENJOYED MEMORY LANE CLASSICS.
> ...


----------



## removed (Jun 17, 2018)

You already forgot Skip?


----------



## 39zep (Jun 17, 2018)

Visited there in 2009 with my brothers.  Very nice people. Thank you for your time, hospitality and expertise.


----------

